# Elevation



## boosemo12 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry if there is already a thread on this I didn't see a search feature. I live in Reno, NV, and play at an elevation of around 5,000 ft, but soon I'm traveling to Sandy Eggo and I just wanted an idea of how much yardage I would lose at sea level. I usually hit 9 iron 150, 8 iron 160 here so if anybody has an idea of how much I need to add down there it would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here you go........
How To Calculate Golf Yardages At Altitude | LIVESTRONG.COM

I am also throwing in the article on humidity and it's effect on yardages........
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Golf-1834/weather-conditions-effecting-distance.htm


All this info a side, I think it also depends a great deal on how well the golfer contacts the ball, regardless of altitude, and weather conditions. Example. I play at the Death Valley California course which is 214 below sea level. I hit the ball the same distance there as I do in Cedar City Utah which is 6000 feet higher. I am not a professional class "crispy" hitter of the ball. The course's terrain will also have an effect on distance. Death Valley is a much flatter course than the Cedar City course, which probably helps to even out the yardages despite the altitude differences.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

You'll lose around 10 to 15 percent from every club. That 9I will become your 135 club. I'm in Denver so I'm right there with you. My home course is at 5300 feet, and I play on mountain courses at up to 8800 feet.


----------



## boosemo12 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys you've been a great help!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh cool I'm coming to play with you guys my distance will increase out of site!


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for your sharing. it is so informative:laugh:


----------

